# Sticky  HT breeders map



## SILEIGH

here the link and what i have so far
[ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl[/ame]

if you want added please post here
i'm getting more comfortable with the map so zip codes are great.
and list your breeds
this will help those searching for rabbits find you


----------



## maidservant

Emily - Norwood, NC 28128
English Spot, New Zealand White, and Rex (including Harlequins)

Right now I only have one New Zealand White, but I'm looking at getting (or borrowing) a NZW buck to have a litter to keep one or two from. Most of mine are either English Spot or English Spot/NZW crosses (who are either black or look like English Spots). I only have one breedable rex doe currently, but in a few months I'll have two does plus a buck for the rex. 

I currently have 3 rex buck kits for sale. 1 Grey Chinchilla, 1 Lilac Otter, and 1 Squirrel Blue/Blue Chinchilla.

I typically charge $15-20 each for the rexes, and $10 each for the bigger breeds.

Thanks!
Emily in NC


----------



## SFM in KY

Sharon - Eubank, KY 42567

Just getting started but will have:

Standard Rex
Mini Rex
Velveteen Lops


Thanks.


----------



## MariaAZ

Maria - Phoenix, AZ 86033

standard rex
Brazilians

Thank you!


----------



## SquashNut

JLSE Rabbitry Priest River, Id 83856
NZW , California White, Mini Lop and Mini Lop Cross

Good Idea


----------



## Kittikity

Is it just me or is the map empty?


----------



## pickapeppa

I would be interested in connecting with breeders in the Northern Illinois area. How do I find out who they are from the map?


----------



## SILEIGH

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...95963,-101.074219&spn=28.326067,81.738281&z=4

see if this works 
i have no idea whats going on with it. sorry

click the blue balloons and that gives you a name then you can send them a private message through HT


----------



## Kittikity

That works! Thanks Sileigh..


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel

Still showing no balloons for me :shrug:

Fun, Fur and Feathers Rabbits and Poultry
Belmont, MI 49306
Mini Rex in Blue, Opal, Chocolate and Brokens
Giant Chinchillas
Californians and occasional Cal/Giant Chin crosses


----------



## nutsburg

I gave you my city and state, but forgot the breed

-German Angoras
-Satin Angoras
-Hybrid German/Satin Angoras
-Creme D'Argent

I have a German Doe that was just breed, so I will have bunnies soon (keeping fingers crossed)!!!!!:bouncy::happy::clap::bouncy::happy::clap:


----------



## pookshollow

Half Caper Farm
R.R. #1, Mount Pleasant, ON, N0E 1K0

NZW/Commercial cross


----------



## SILEIGH

wildfire -- try this link:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...95963,-101.074219&spn=28.326067,81.738281&z=4

i'll be adding the new info shortly


----------



## alpha phi

Great idea!
I hope we can be on the list too someday, once we are better established in our rabbitry.


----------



## SILEIGH

i can add you now if you want just your location if nothing else

heck i'm building the map and i have nothing to offer a buyer right now and won't for a while

it will just help other HT'rs to know how close or far you may be to them
heck they might want to come visit just to get ideas on how to get started

if someone is thinking of getting started in rabbits and they see you are kinda close they will put that in the back of their minds till they are really ready to do something then get a hold of you. 

that and i think we are kinda nosey about where every one is :nana:


----------



## alpha phi

OK .... we are at Zip 28716 :clap:

I doubt we will have anything to offer for 6-8 more months.

We do have a mature lionhead Buck......Anyone near by with a mature lionhead doe? :cute:


----------



## SILEIGH

see that wasn't hard!!
your the 23rd person so far:goodjob:


----------



## Terry W

Put me in-- locate the point at 44032--Dorset, Ohio-- if you can get even 'closer' stick the point to the east of 193, just north of where RT 6 would be if it didn't make a turn when it got to RT 7, and south of 167

breeds-- Am Chins, MR, Dutch, Meat mutts
Will be getting NZWxCALs soon
have access to San Juans


----------



## Bernadette

Ok Leigh, you can put me down too. North Bay Ontario. Holland Lops, and NZW.


----------



## Lairvine

Hopefully I will have some meat mutts and Californians for sale soon. Zip is 28516 for me.
Thanks


----------



## SILEIGH

alright that makes 25 people.
the thing i'm having a hard time with is the maps while i am editing them they seem to mix or blend is a better word. one maps placemarks show on the other. thats where its getting messed up i think. 

so everyone check and tell me what you see
rabbit breeders map link:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...095963,-98.876953&spn=28.326067,81.738281&z=4

'Zil map link:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...949892,-98.789062&spn=29.133407,81.738281&z=4


----------



## Marshloft

SILEIGH said:


> alright that makes 25 people.
> the thing i'm having a hard time with is the maps while i am editing them they seem to mix or blend is a better word. one maps placemarks show on the other. thats where its getting messed up i think.
> 
> so everyone check and tell me what you see
> rabbit breeders map link:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...095963,-98.876953&spn=28.326067,81.738281&z=4
> 
> 'Zil map link:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...949892,-98.789062&spn=29.133407,81.738281&z=4



Both maps are the same,,,
But both maps also have the same url,, 
Gary H.


----------



## moonkitten

SILEIGH said:


> so everyone check and tell me what you see
> rabbit breeders map link:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...095963,-98.876953&spn=28.326067,81.738281&z=4
> 
> 'Zil map link:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...949892,-98.789062&spn=29.133407,81.738281&z=4


I see two maps. One is titled "rabbitforum breeders" and the other is titled "HT Brazilian Rabbit Project". They are definitely different since I can see my balloon on the Brazilian map, but not the breeder map.

Looks good to me!


----------



## Pony

Hmm... I see Lonely Farm Girl is kinda sorta close, if I can get my DD to stop in and pick up rabbits on her way home from the air base in OH. (Of course, that would depend on whether she's talking to me again... My DD, not LFG!)

If you want to put me on the map, Sileigh, I'm in 60008, and I have sturdy Canniculus damma. 

Pony!


----------



## Marshloft

moonkitten said:


> I see two maps. One is titled "rabbitforum breeders" and the other is titled "HT Brazilian Rabbit Project". They are definitely different since I can see my balloon on the Brazilian map, but not the breeder map.
> 
> Looks good to me!


 oops,,, my bad,, I must have clicked on the same map twice..
I noticed on the breeders map,, someone is just north of KC,, and I'm just south on the zil map.. That will make things nice..
Gary H.


----------



## bonsai jim

77517 Californians

Jim


----------



## Terry W

Holy Cow, Sileigh i didn't realize youwere so close to me!!!!


----------



## gerald77

you can add me but i won't have anything for awhile yet but might have some new zealand/ satin mixes available soon

i know how nosy i am so i will help others with their nosiness
kristin
lost acre hobby farm
wyandotte, ok 74370

white new zealands
chinchilla mix
satin/new zealand mixes
french lop mixes
mutts


----------



## turtlehead

Marshloft said:


> Both maps are the same,,,
> But both maps also have the same url,,
> Gary H.


No, the first is the Rabbitforum Breeders. In the top left corner it says:
rabbitforum breeders
89 views - Unlisted
Created on Mar 25 - Updated 4 hours ago

The second is the Brazilian Rabbit Project. In the top left corner it says:
HT Brazilian Rabbit Project
spreading the 'zil across the world
141 views - Unlisted
Created on Mar 24 - Updated yesterday

If you examine the URLs in their entirety, you'll see that the msid, ll, and spn are different.

I'm on the first one but not the second. There's a balloon in WV on the first one but not the second (hey, I feel lonely...).

Edited to add: Oh, I see this has already been discussed. 
Sorry!
Carry on.


----------



## turtlehead

Terry W said:


> Put me in


Wow, I thought we were a lot closer! I didn't realize Ohio went way Way WAY up north like that.

Bluebird2o2 is right between us. Maybe I could meet her on the way to get my AmChins from you.


----------



## orphy

Is there a reason I disappeared off the map. My zip is 72576.


----------



## Pony

orphy said:


> Is there a reason I disappeared off the map. My zip is 72576.


Hmm... Maybe it's magic? You know, like, "Hey, Rocky! Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat!" 

But you disappeared instead of your rabbits appearing.

Or something. <shrug>

Pony!


----------



## pookshollow

I don't see my name beside the map - but it takes the map forever to load and then my computer freezes. Ain't dial-up wunnerful? :flame: So, don't know if I'm there or not!


----------



## Peace n Quiet

We have Californians. Our zip is 18824.


----------



## RedTartan

I have American Fuzzy Lops. My zip is 44411. I have two blues that will be available in about 2 weeks... I can't tell what sex they are yet though. LOL. My experienced friend is going to come over and help me figure it out.

 RedTartan


----------



## KSALguy

just checked the maps, i am the only one in Alabama, that sucks lol, have they been updated or am i just confused


----------



## Marshloft

KSALguy said:


> just checked the maps, i am the only one in Alabama, that sucks lol, have they been updated or am i just confused


 Nathan,, thats a sign dude,,, you're supposed to move back to ks...
G.H.


----------



## KSALguy

yes i hear the homeland calling, but i dont want to go back to winter, its perpetual NONwinter here lol, it bugged me at first but now i love it,


----------



## SILEIGH

Marshloft said:


> Both maps are the same,,,
> But both maps also have the same url,,
> Gary H.


marshloft you about gave me a stroke!! i have been having issues with the maps on my own -- i don't need an april fools issue !!:banana02:

funny once i read further posts


----------



## SILEIGH

for everyone - i'll work on the problems tommorow. tonight i don't have it in me. 
no one is removed for a reason by me but the maps act weird at times 
please bare with me thanks

is bare the right word i was looking for?
long long day


----------



## Marshloft

SILEIGH said:


> marshloft you about gave me a stroke!! i have been having issues with the maps on my own -- i don't need an april fools issue !!:banana02:
> 
> funny once i read further posts


 I sawwy,,,,,
I'm still learning how to do funny's,, thats a learned behavior,, 
My boys tell me I have a very dry sense of humor,, but I'm tryin,, honest...
Gary H.


----------



## SILEIGH

ok i have added a few more people and count 23 now
in a previous post i had 25 so i dont know who has gone awal or why at this point . i will say i am learning as i go with this map so that might explain some of the stuff....who knows.
its really starting to fill in though.

terryW i figured out at some point how close we are based on something you mentioned in another thread. but yeah about 2 hours maybe a little less.

mariaAZ you apparently relocated to texas! was it nice trip? i have you back in AZ now. didn't cost you a thing either!

we have 21 on the brazilians map. by my count which could be off.

thats it for now 
but i'm still updating names


----------



## mtnmenagerie

it it too late for you to add me on there?? :angel:

MtnMenagerie
Raising French Angoras
zip - 35958


----------



## SILEIGH

your on it!! don't know if you'll stick but i did put you on the map:rock:


----------



## SILEIGH

we're up to 27 people!


----------



## mtnmenagerie

woohooo :bouncy: 
i stuck!
thank you for taking the time to put this map together :bow:


----------



## gerald77

i guess in all my excitement of being on the map i forgot to add mix after french lop so it should say french lop mix, can you imagine the angry people when they see the french lop rabbit has white babies with tan spots or something. oh the riots that would ensue. sorry i know you've worked hard on this map.


----------



## orphy

OK, back again thank you. Appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Truckinguy

Is there room for me? I"m about an hour north of Toronto, the actual town is called Mansfield. You can find it if you zoom in close, if not, Alliston is my closest major town or you can just put me a little north of Toronto, south/west of Barrie. I can't get into the Brazillions at the moment as I"m just getting started with my NZ and I'm basically building as my herd grows but they sound good for the future. Also, I may be able to taxi them around Ontario a bit if someone has problems, I'm willing to pick them up and drop them off within a couple of hours of me if someone runs into transportation problems, bridge the gap if need be. I don't mind a little bit of a drive, I used to be a truck driver after all!


----------



## Terry W

Truckinguy said:


> I don't mind a little bit of a drive, I used to be a truck driver after all!



once a truck driver-- ALWAYS a truck driver---leseeee- over 4 dollars a gallon for deisel fuel,......


----------



## Truckinguy

Yeah, I was a company driver, I wouldn't own my own truck, so many guys are losing their shirt nowadays. I still love driving, though, specially in the country, I guess I have diesel fuel in my veins instead of blood! I don't mind being a rabbit taxi if someone in the area gets stuck for transportation when the 'Zils get here. I"m guessing that won't be for a while, though. My pickup truck gets a lot better mileage than the tractor trailer did!


----------



## huntress4203

I dont have anything yet but will have NZ/rex crosses and standard rexes. I'm looking for 2 NZ does if theres anyone close by that has some for sale.
Grays Harbor co. Washington state


----------



## SILEIGH

truckinguy an huntress make 28 and 29!!

gotta say truckinguy as im zeroing in on your town its funn cuz 
my DH works in mansfield ohio
i've been in berrie many times during different vacations
i graduated from mapleton high
we're close to wellington ohio
its like old home week or something 
i just thought its was one of those odd/neat things so i shared

i cut the tar out of my finger today so the typing will be rough for a while


----------



## MariaAZ

SILEIGH said:


> mariaAZ you apparently relocated to texas! was it nice trip? i have you back in AZ now. didn't cost you a thing either!


Cool!!! We lived in Texas before moving to AZ, so it was a natural  Kinda neat because we are looking at land in TX... wouldn't it be funny if someday you had to relocate me back there?


----------



## Truckinguy

Hey, pretty accurate! I looked out my bedroom window and I saw this huge blue balloon hovering out near my backyard!  

I also switched it over to satellite and zoomed in and I can see my house. That's cool! Takes a little while on my dialup, though.


----------



## Pony

You may have to relocate my blue balloon. We're in the process of getting a place in NW MO. Won't be moving there until we sell this one, but looks like we're finally going to get out of Ill-annoy!!

W00t!

Pony!


----------



## SILEIGH

congrats pony!! i'll be thrilled to move you when you need me to:banana02:

it'll be the easies part of the whole process


----------



## Pony

SILEIGH said:


> congrats pony!! i'll be thrilled to move you when you need me to:banana02:
> 
> it'll be the easies part of the whole process


 Wish our move of lock, stock, and barrel would be as easy. 

We're paying for the acreage outright, but still need to sell the suburban house before we move to MO. No biggie, it will take a few months, but we have a super-duper realtor with whom we've worked before. She's been in the biz for 32 years, and is now a broker with ReMax. This gal could sell sno-cones to Eskimos!

Of course, that means we need to prep and stage this place for showing. Too bad we can't get the team from Designed to Sell over here!

Pony!


----------



## LisaBug

Could you add me please? 54121, meat mutts

Lisa


----------



## SILEIGH

lisabug you make 30!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

We are located at 67576 and we have Satin Rabbits. We currently have several babies for sale.

Now if we can just figure out which of the little buggers are girls and which are boys.


----------



## MaggieJ

lilprairiemutt said:


> We are located at 67576 and we have Satin Rabbits. We currently have several babies for sale.
> 
> Now if we can just figure out which of the little buggers are girls and which are boys.


Try this link: http://www.rudolphsrabbitranch.com/sexing.htm

Or as some people here like to put it:

donut = male
taco = female.

I think the photographs will help though.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Oh thank you! Off to look..

Thank you again for that link, that has to be one of the best showings I have seen for determining the sex of rabbits. Now I am off to see what we have. Thank you again.


----------



## Beaners

Well, it looks like we will be staying here a little longer than I thought. So, I guess I will put myself down for here now and when we move in six months I will see if we can switch our location.

13215 (Syracuse, NY)
NZWs
(Kayleigh Bloom)


----------



## tbishop

Hi- I'm Tim. I'm just getting back into rabbits. I currently have velveteen lops and palominos. I'm planning on working on a cross-bred meat program too. My zip code is 55748.

Tim B.


----------



## SILEIGH

ok i finally got some time/energy/frame of mind to add lilprairiemutt, ******* and tbishop (love the avatar pic!)

i also went back through the threads to check and double check so i think every thing is good.

feel free to make sure folks -- i have never claimed to be even close to perfect

uuuuhhhmmmmm...... some one either pony or orphy (i think-my dyslexia kicking in) sent me an "i raise this" request to be added to the map..... in latin i believe- i had latin in highschool...it was taught by a greek women who also spoke spanish and some other languages...and that part of my brain never developed sooooooo..... in english please:shrug:thanks 

leigh


----------



## Beaniemom

Interesting how no one on the West coast raises rabbits! (Or they don't visit the forum)

I raise:
Silver Fox
Standard Rex
Satin Angora
Lionheads

Zip 14469

Honestly, I'm not looking at any other breeds, nope, I'm not!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Thank you for adding me!


----------



## tbishop

SILEIGH said:


> ... tbishop (love the avatar pic!)...
> 
> leigh


That's Butterscotch, my American bulldog/English bulldog cross. She's a GREAT dog and rather photogenic if I do say so myself.

Tim B.


----------



## SILEIGH

shes a beauty for sure!!


----------



## tbishop

Is there a way that this thread or the map location could be made a sticky. it kinda fades with time. Thanks!

Tim B.


----------



## Jcran

Joan Crandell
just starting with Silver Fox. Also have commercial Satin cross meat rabbits.
McKinleyville, CA 95519


----------



## red_lynn

If you can add both me and my mother that would be fantastic. I'm in 98038 and she's Honeyoak and is in 95928. We're both working with American Chinchillas and Meat Mutts.

Thanks


----------



## tiffanyice

Susan Moore
55924
English Spots and Californians
[email protected]

Thanks in advance for adding me to the map, its a great idea


----------



## dunroven

Valorie Craig
51458

NZs ($15), Californians ($15), and Flemish Giants ($30)

Thanks!


----------



## SILEIGH

dunroven makes 40!! i added everyone who wanted added i think so check it out
and i asked about a sticky! keep your fingers crossed:cowboy:


----------



## gunsmithgirl

Amber & Shane 
North Branch,MI 48461
Red Satins
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## WildernesFamily

Oooh, please add me too!

WildernesFamily 80012
Non-pedigreed New Zealand Whites
and I also have contact with a pedigreed
and non-pedigreed Californian breeder.

Thanks!


----------



## tbishop

Very cool to see this saved. Thank you!!!!


Tim B.


----------



## RRT Harlies

Here's mine..

43410 - Clyde, OH
Harlequin
Mini Rex
Rex
Californian
Thrianta
American Chinchilla
Himalayan

Alright, so it's a combination of a friend and myself, but since we're housing our herds together, it makes sense to list them both.


----------



## SILEIGH

rrt makes 44 people:dance:

double check me to make sure

rrt your about 50 min from me!! small world just keeps getting smaller!


----------



## RRT Harlies

I go through Fitchville every now and then, particularly when heading to Mt Hope lately.


----------



## tbishop

tbishop said:


> Hi- I'm Tim. I'm just getting back into rabbits. I currently have velveteen lops and palominos. I'm planning on working on a cross-bred meat program too. My zip code is 55748.
> 
> Tim B.


Could we add lilacs to the mix? I just received 3 pairs and got them all bred tonight. Thanks!

Tim B.


----------



## orphy

Sileigh can you pleas add my breeds to my entry. I guess I got the zil map and this map mixed up. I raise Mini Lops, Mini Rex, Lionheads, just starting with some Harliquins, and also some meat rabbit New Zealand cross butcher rabbits. Also looking for some Mini Satins. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cathleenc

please add me when you get to it:

black new zealands
53572

ty!


----------



## SILEIGH

ok that makes 44:rock:


----------



## Skykomish

Just starting out in rabbits. I have NZWs and supposedly one is bred to a Rex buck so I'll have NZW/Rexs too I guess. I'd like to get some Silver Foxs but looks like they're all the way in CA. My zip is 82072. Thanks!


----------



## Leveda

Leveda, Bradford, Arkansas, 72020.
Mini Rex and Standard Rex breeds. Right now I have lots of babies for sale.


----------



## Freeholder

I guess you can put me on the map, too, although I'm just getting started with rabbits again after a few years hiatus. Right now I have meat mutts (NZ crossed with Sable). Am hoping to find some Silver Foxes, though.

97601, Klamath Falls, OR

Kathleen


----------



## rwur961615

Hi just starting with NZ whites 1 buck 2 does.No bunnys so far.Would love to have some zils. Thanks Rick.


----------



## MisFitFarm

We're just at the gathering-information stage, but we will be at zipcode 42408 within a couple of months. Can't wait to get there, and can't wait to get our first Zils!!


----------



## SILEIGH

updated!! check and see that your info is correct:goodjob:


----------



## CAFinHerk

Greetings! I have American Chinchillas (none to sell yet, but hoping in the future), & other mixed breed rabbits. Non-meatrabbits I have MiniRex & Netherlands Dwarfs (not many NDs either). I live in Herkimer, NY (13305) but the rabbits are in Jordanville, NY (13361, I think)


----------



## Trisha in WA

I have Standard Rex in solid and otter patterns and white Americans.
Yelm, WA 98597


----------



## kare_bear

New Zealands and Californians 

Zip code 56401 Brainerd, MN


----------



## ladysown

You can add me
Postal code N0M 1S1 Exeter Ontario

Medium mutt rabbits
Mini rex
Holland lop
Mini lop
Some crosses thereof...
AND one Harlequin buck. Eventually I'll get a doe!


----------



## emerald_2033

Can you add us ?
Our zip is 28709 and we have French Angoras (and their fiber...lol).
Andrea


----------



## sherry in Maine

Hi, I have californians (new, one just kindled, eight kits) and mini lops. Looking for Beverens or americans, blue or white. I live in Maine, and the high cost of gas make me wish there was someone in Maine who had either of these.
Sherry

oh yes, my zip is 04416


----------



## june02bug

Please add me. 

Zip code 33898
NZ/ Flemish crosses


----------



## sherry in Maine

Hi I posted yesterday here, or day before; still isn't showing. Dont know why. My zip is 04416. I have californians, and mini lops. Would like Beverens or americans.
Sherry


----------



## sherry in Maine

Hi, I didn't mean that I wasn't showing up on the map. My posts aren't always showing for a few days after I post. I cant explain what I mean, but if I post, it will show, but when I return the next time to this site, it's again not there. Then sometimes it will be there and sometime not. I dont know if it is my software or computer doings or what. Not a big deal, just thuoght I'd explain . . . . . . .


----------



## Meg Z

Hey, could you add me, too??

I'm at zip 28371. I raise French Angora rabbits.

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## bunnylover

Could I be added as well? I've been meaning to do this ever since the map was started...
HC Rabbitry- I raise Standard Rex (currenty have castor, black, broken castor, opal & still adding colors) and Californains. I am located in Central KY, 40444. www.hcr abbitry.piczo.com (no spaces) Email [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## SILEIGH

your in 
check your spots and email addy


----------



## fanciterv

Hi, can you please add me to the map? I'm in 22556 zip code. I have American Blues, Cals, NZR, Dutch, Mini Rex and Meat Mutts. Thanks!

Sue Kelly
Faith-Acres
[email protected]


----------



## Karen in VA

Hi!

I'd like to be added to the map too!

Zipcode - 22554
Breeds- Californians and Creme D'Argents

Thanks!


----------



## SILEIGH

62 people now


----------



## Laura Workman

Hi, would you kindly add me? 98087. Creme d'Argent and Silver Fox. Thanks!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Hello, would you kindly update my info to include Standard Rex as well as Satins. Almosta Farm, 67576


----------



## monsoon

monroe, mi 48161 NZW's and a mini lop. Would like American's.


----------



## tailwagging

29325
Pedigreed Mini-rex (tricolor and otter) Mini-satins (white, black, red)
Thanks


----------



## SILEIGH

updated!


----------



## Frenchy

If you wouldn't mind you could add me to the map too please.........

Wranglers Roost & Rabbitry...........71945

Right now I only have.......... 

Dutch
Dwarf Holland Lops
Mix bred (NZWxchecked giant?) meat rabbits


I am wanting to find some good solid Californians to breed meat fryers from.......


----------



## wildernessdwell

I don't get it. I clicked on the link, it's just a map. there's no lists of breeders. it didn't ask for my zip code or breed or rabbit wanted.....it's just a map. 

where is the list of breeders by state??


----------



## MaggieJ

wildernessdwell said:


> I don't get it. I clicked on the link, it's just a map. there's no lists of breeders. it didn't ask for my zip code or breed or rabbit wanted.....it's just a map.
> 
> where is the list of breeders by state??


Wildernessdwell, there were problems with the first map, I think. Try this version instead.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...095963,-98.876953&spn=28.326067,81.738281&z=4

I don't think there are many members in your neck of the woods, but *sherry in Maine* is on the map.


----------



## wildernessdwell

thanks MaggieJ!! I'll see if I can find her to talk to.


----------



## ajharris

Could you add me? 
I have Mini Rex, New Zeland Blacks, and Mutt meat rabbits
My zip is 74576. 

Thank you 
Amanda


----------



## SILEIGH

updated!


----------



## katduck

You can add me also, I'm at 83651. Haven't started breeding yet.


----------



## Lindafisk

Could you add me too? Right now I only have New Zealand/mini lop mixes but I just got a beautiful pedigreed Flemish Giant doe to go with my buck so in several months we will hopefully have popples from them! :rock:
And I am trying to find a mini lop buck for our doe, and I should have more meat rabbit crosses soon....prolly New Zealand/Californian ones. So someday we should have Flemish Giants and mini lops and meat rabbits too...... I think I have rabbitosis! :sing::sing:

I'm in 75409, Anna Tx


----------



## thequeensblessing

Would you be so kind as to add me as well? The Queen's Blessing Farm; zip 45697, NZ whites and Florida whites.


----------



## Jeanette

Please add me to your map.
My zip is 78861 although I am located 8 miles out from town.
Currently I only have mixed breed rabbits, but you have to start somewhere and out of seven rabbits I only had to pay for one! 
My newest buck (still very young - 6/08) is a New Zealand/Giant Chinchilla cross. I look forward to building up from there.

Jeanette
Hondo, TX


----------



## Daisy Hill

My zip is 99114
I raise:
Black NZ
Creme d'Argent
Satin Angora 
German Angora
Hybrid Angoras
Meat Hybrids
Will also have Champagne d'Argents soon

Brand new to HT... feel lost out back behind the barn.


----------



## CookingPam777

Please add me!

Nanjemoy, MD 20662 

We have Rex's currently available and some due in 29 days.


----------



## SILEIGH

updated! ignore the lines i am having issues.....again


----------



## Beaners

I have been meaning to ask...I moved. Will it be possible to change my location on the map? My zip code is now 15601, I still have NZWs and I am adding in Reds too.

Kayleigh


----------



## SILEIGH

updated


----------



## Frenchy

could you update mine on here I have finally gotten my Californians :bouncy: :goodjob:an hope to be able to have some for sale in the spring


----------



## 5050

Please add us to the map. Our zip code is 35804. New to rabbits, but working with New Zealands.


----------



## emptycupranch

count me in please!

Empty Cup Ranch
Creston, BC Canada V0B1G2

Standard Rex


----------



## SILEIGH

updated!


----------



## herbandteas

SILEIGH said:


> here the link and what i have so far
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl
> 
> if you want added please post here
> i'm getting more comfortable with the map so zip codes are great.
> and list your breeds
> this will help those searching for rabbits find you



Helaine Olalla, WA 98359
Raidan's Rabbitry

American chinchilla
and soon standard rex


----------



## ajharris

Can you update mine? I now have NZW's, NZB's, Standard Rex, and Meat Mutts. 


Thanks, 
Amanda


----------



## BobDFL

Please add me to the map:

BobCat Acres
zip - 34771

Std. Rex


----------



## Pony

Hi, Leigh,

Would you please update me on the map?

zip is 64499

Large white meat rabbits (NZW and NZW/Cal)

THANKS!


----------



## SILEIGH

updated!


----------



## red hott farmer

Please add us to the list. 30108 We have new zealands, rex, lop earred and a mixed which are predominately new zealand bunnies.

Presently have the following babies available - rex, lops, mixed and will have new zealands available in about 2 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Reauxman

70068

Mini Rex, top show lines, culls as pets/meat


----------



## hacon1

Craig - Fayette, Ohio 43521
New Zealand


----------



## Pony

SILEIGH said:


> updated!


Thanks!


----------



## cowboy joe

Cool idea...Thanks!

Tony - 14559
Rex - blues, blacks and brokens right now


----------



## SILEIGH

updated!


----------



## Jesse L

I live up in Ontario Canada. 

My ZIP is : N0M 2J0

I raise: Holland Lops
Mini Rex
Lionheads
and soon Mutt meat rabbits.


----------



## Willowynd

Can you add me too? I have french lops and californians. Churubusco, IN 46723


----------



## kareninaustria

You could add me too, even though we are REALLY at the beginning of our rabbit project. But it might be interesting to have someone from across the pond on your map. We have Vienna Greys and we live just south of Vienna, in Austria (near the town of Baden).


----------



## layria

Use Zip code 48820 for us.

I raise Harlequins and Thriantas

Laurie Hoppe
Hoppe's Harlequins & Thriantas


----------



## Bear44

God`s Little Acher breeder of NZW`s


----------



## SILEIGH

gonna work on this tommorow if you want added jump on!!
bear44 need a zip, please


----------



## tomjones

Britton SD 57430


Blanc de hotot


----------



## SouthGate Hutch

SouthGate Hutch 
Kansas 67045

May have some mixed meat mutts to start. Don't have anything for sale yet, just getting started with our rabbitry.


----------



## SILEIGH

i tried to count everyone but...... i dont have that many fingers and toes..... seriously i kept loosing track


----------



## Kshobbit

Hi! 
Can you add me to the list? I have NZWhites. I bought my buck from some very nice folks in Leon,KS. They said they got their stock from an old man in Wichita, who had the old fashioned NZW.
I live in Longton,KS, zip 67352 I have one 4 month old buck for sale at $20.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Painted Pony

Will you please add me to the HT list? I have Calis, American Chins, NZBs, NZWs, and some mixes. Dalhart, TX 79022
Thank you


----------



## Painted Pony

Oops! I forgot to mention I have two Sliver Fox which go BIS/BOS at more than one show. They are nicely bred. I also have Champagnes D'Argent that a couple have done well in shows(others haven't been shown yet).

Buns from all breeds expected early to mid summer.


----------



## coonripper

I have Dutch and Netherland dwarfs. Zip code here in Iowa is 52342


----------



## denaliguide

Re-Constituting my herd
of Rex's and NZ's, have a NZ buck and a few Rexs of both sexes available for sale to board members in the surrounding area who have an interest.

The members of our EXCESS group will be culled bit at a time [ bite at a time? LOL ], so while any prompt indications of interest would be appreciated, please feel free to respond even if you dont get this right away.

I am about 5 min off the 417 @ the CARP exit, pretty far from virutally everyone EXCEPT if you need some of what I got. Thanks

Good Luck All,

DG


----------



## Bricore

I have English Angoras here in Alabama (Pell City/ Ragland area.)


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I dont remember what I said on the map, but its different and I moved.
stockbridge, wisconsin
silver fox, standard rex, satins, creme d'argent, tans
thanks


----------



## denaliguide

so I thought I'd let ya know !!

Best,

DG



denaliguide said:


> Re-Constituting my herd
> of Rex's and NZ's, have a NZ buck and a few Rexs of both sexes available for sale to board members in the surrounding area who have an interest.
> 
> The members of our EXCESS group will be culled bit at a time [ bite at a time? LOL ], so while any prompt indications of interest would be appreciated, please feel free to respond even if you dont get this right away.
> 
> I am about 5 min off the 417 @ the CARP exit, pretty far from virutally everyone EXCEPT if you need some of what I got. Thanks
> 
> Good Luck All,
> 
> DG


----------



## orphy

Would you please add my Brazillians. I have also added Flemish and Harliquin hybrids. Thank you reggie.


----------



## jhuebner

Oldhaus Rabbitry
ARBA Registered
Amana, Iowa, 52203

American Fuzzy Lop
Giant Angora
French Angora
Satin Angora
Mini Lop
Flemish Giant

www.oldhaus.net

Thank you! 

Joel


----------



## eggman

Hello,
I was checking the breeders map. How do you find who is in a specific location? I was looking at Newark. 
Thanks


----------



## NancyJ

Sad  there is now one closer to me than 3 hours. A bit far for me to drive. I am looking for NZ's. A buck and 2 does.

Nancy J


----------



## SILEIGH

eggman said:


> Hello,
> I was checking the breeders map. How do you find who is in a specific location? I was looking at Newark.
> Thanks


click on the blue balloons... their names are listed.. then send them a Private Message (PM) through this forum.

i updated everyone. check your places! if their are any mistakes let me know via PM.
thanks 
leigh


----------



## RRT Harlies

Could you update me? I've only got the Harlequins and Himalayans now. Thanks!


----------



## SILEIGH

i have a question.... has anyone been able to make a connection through this map? with other HTers or people outside of HT?

just curious...


----------



## amylou62

My map didn't have any little balloons.


----------



## SILEIGH

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...0114790036663128700.000449421894750518e3a&z=3 
try this


----------



## jpscarebear

Havelock, NC 28532
New Zealand Buck
California Doe
Two Mutt Doe


----------



## Macybaby

Could you add me too? 

Fulton SD, 57340
New Zealand Whites


----------



## Skykomish

I now have Standard Rex and French Angora- no NZW any more.


----------



## smilesnsunshine

SILEIGH said:


> if you want added please post here
> i'm getting more comfortable with the map so zip codes are great.
> and list your breeds
> this will help those searching for rabbits find you


Cool feature, sign this newbie up! 

Smiles-N-Sunshine Farm
Bryan Smith
Palominas, Arizona
Show-Quality New Zealand Whites
[email protected]
http://smiles-n-sunshine.com


----------



## twohunnyz

Please add:

Two Hunnyz Rabbitry
Tacoma, WA 98445
Satin (choc. & broken choc.)
American (blue & white)
http://twohunnyzrabbitry.webs.com/

Thanks for such a great resource!


----------



## Guest

Could you please add me?

Lyndsey Keller
Wheelersburg, OH 45694
New Zealand Whites and crosses


----------



## laughaha

Could you please add me?

Slate Hill Rabbitry
Knoxville, PA 16928
Flemish Giants- Sandy's


----------



## babalubird

Your yahoo map looks like you have several breeders around the Dallas area. But I don't know how to find the listing of these breeders if it is available on this site.

I'm interested in getting some breeding stock for the meat industry, i.e., New Zealands or New Zealand does and a Californian buck. I would like these to be pretty good quality because I hope to sell to 4H'ers for their show bunnies as well.

If you have what I'm looking for, pm me with contact information. Thanks.

ConnieL


----------



## SILEIGH

check your placements. any issues pm me. i'm still around just been crazy busy!


----------



## Pony

For some reason, when I click on the link in the first post, I get only the usual Google USA map -- nothing for the rabbit people. 

Help?


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony said:


> For some reason, when I click on the link in the first post, I get only the usual Google USA map -- nothing for the rabbit people.
> 
> Help?


Try the link in post # 8, Pony. Seems to me there was a glitch with the one in the first post, but it was too late for Sileigh to use the edit function.

Leigh, nice to know you're still around! :sing: Missed you!


----------



## Pony

Thanks, MaggieJ!

BTW, I still think that those does of mine are as wide open as the Grand Canyon. Nothing at all yet. They have 3 more days to produce, and if there's nothing, back to the bucks they go!


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony said:


> Thanks, MaggieJ!
> 
> BTW, I still think that those does of mine are as wide open as the Grand Canyon. Nothing at all yet. They have 3 more days to produce, and if there's nothing, back to the bucks they go!


What a PITA!  AH-nold must have had too much heat.


----------



## SILEIGH

yep still around! we had a vaca then my computer was down for over a week... and 4H and work and so on and so forth

i dont know what it is with that first map link but this one should work...
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...37.822802,-101.25&spn=14.179685,39.331055&z=5


----------



## waynesgarden

Hi,

Please add me to the map:

WaynesGarden
04289

Purebred Californians and New Zealand Whites.

Thanks!


----------



## pfaubush

Will you add me too please?

Paula Faubush
Stump Acres
97496 - Winston, OR 
NZW's


----------



## AsaBSpade

I raise New Zealand Whites and sell meat at the local Farmer's Market. I also keep a few breeders from each litter to sell to locals who are interested in raising their own meat.
I'm at 29801 Sherwood Road, Fort Bragg, California.


----------



## katduck

You can update me to say Standard Rex, French Angora, New Zealand White, & Meat Crosses

Kat


----------



## Silver Marten

Would you please add me to the map? I raise Silver Martens in North Louisiana. My zip code is 71277. Thank you.


----------



## Ronnyg

Hi! My name is Ronny Grubb. I raise pure NZ reds and pure Cali's. I am located in Central Indiana zip 46076. My email addy is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## tasschisling

Glenwood AR 71943, Rex's and New Zealands
www.triplechomestead.com


----------



## Bonnie L

Please add me to the map. Colville, WA - 99114. I have American Chinchillas. Pedigrees, but not registered.


----------



## Kerstin

Hello., Is there anybody close to South Jersey, looking to start up my Rabbitry again, had to stop for several years unfortunately but I'am interested in NZW or any other Meat Rabbit. Thanks Kerstin


----------



## Crash2510

Please add me 

I raise pedigreed show pet and brood quality mini rex, holland lops, and satins.

44875
[email protected]


----------



## sorcerer

You can add me. I'm just getting started with mini rex and plan to add french angora and a meat breed in the next year.

kamloops, bc, canada
v2c5a6


----------



## wofarm

We are located in Cambridge Springs, Pa.. 

Just getting geared up with blue, broken, white & black New Zealands as well as experimentals. Have bred/showed Mini Rex most recently as well as Rex, Satins, Checkered Giants & French Lops over the years. Back in the 70s I made a Harlequin Satin, nice rabbit, no interest from either specialty club.


----------



## o&itw

my zip is 65101. just rabbits.


----------



## hillbillyacre

I am just starting out as well... Will be raising Lionhead Lops, 72422 Corning, AR. I will add pure Hollands and Pure Lionheads eventually.


----------



## olyhomestead

You can add us:

Springwood Lake Homestead
Olympia, WA 98506

Checkered Giants
Mini-rex
Champagne D'Argents
Satins - black, red, chocolate, copper


----------



## hotzcatz

Aloha Sileigh,

I've got a pair of English Angoras at zipcode 96774. I'm hoping to breed them and have babies eventually, but I am very new at this. 

I also have a friend on this island who has meat rabbits, if anyone was looking for those over here, too.

I think folks will have to scroll the map off to the left and down, uh, hmm, let's see, in mainland directions I think that would be to the "west" and "south" to find the balloon.


----------



## Parkboy

Hello, could you add me to your breeders list. Thanks

ZIP 40033, I am raising ALTEX, NEW ZEALAND WHITES and FLEMISH GIANTS


----------



## teamhillbilly

maidservant said:


> Emily - Norwood, NC 28128
> English Spot, New Zealand White, and Rex (including Harlequins)
> 
> Right now I only have one New Zealand White, but I'm looking at getting (or borrowing) a NZW buck to have a litter to keep one or two from. Most of mine are either English Spot or English Spot/NZW crosses (who are either black or look like English Spots). I only have one breedable rex doe currently, but in a few months I'll have two does plus a buck for the rex.
> 
> I currently have 3 rex buck kits for sale. 1 Grey Chinchilla, 1 Lilac Otter, and 1 Squirrel Blue/Blue Chinchilla.
> 
> I typically charge $15-20 each for the rexes, and $10 each for the bigger breeds.
> 
> Thanks!
> Emily in NC


well? how did it work like you had planned or not??


----------



## teamhillbilly

Parkboy said:


> Hello, could you add me to your breeders list. Thanks
> 
> ZIP 40033, I am raising ALTEX, NEW ZEALAND WHITES and FLEMISH GIANTS


parkboy where did you get your altex?????????? do you have a buck that is breeding age???


----------



## laughaha

Please add me 16928

Slate Hill Rabbitry
Flemish Giant Rabbits
Trio of dwarf buns who I may breed in a few more months

poop, didn't realize that I was already on this wagon and it won't let me delete the post. sorry


----------



## teamhillbilly

:umno:75980 Hillbilly farms


----------



## shinysatins

I'd love to be added to the list

Shiny Satins Rabbitry
Vancouver, WA
Satin and Mini Satin Rabbits
http://shinysatins.weebly.com 

We raise primarily for show rabbits, but we do also select for good meat-producing qualities. We have a couple of lines of satins with excellent growth rate and meat production qualities, and the mini satins are the perfect size for a meal for a raw-fed pet at weaning age. 

We select for excellent health, temperament, conformation, and general quality. Often we have rabbits with less excellent conformation or cosmetic flaws (such as wrong-color eyes) but good meat qualities available at a discount as pets, meat-breeding stock or meat fryers. We also give a discount on show-quality animals for youth if they are for their 4-H or FFA project.


----------



## freeb

I would like to be added please

Rabbits + Bullard, Tx 75757
Californians
NZW
Flemish giants
Champagne D Argent's
French lops
mini lops
mini rex
standard rex
Dutch
Netherland Dwarf


----------



## sadie6447

I just started with rabbits but I have checkerd giants, chinchilla, dutch, lion head, californias. Located in Lowry City Mo. Checkerd giant, chinchilla definately bred. Believe the dutch is also. Have to wait until fall for californias, lion heads are not in the mood but I am still trying.


----------



## XLT

Please add me also

79912

NZ Red
NZ Black
NZ/CA meat mutts


----------



## thundrr

please add us ... 

SunBurned Rabbitry
32117

holland lops
netherland dwarfs
meat rabbits - new zealand whites and nzw californian crosses

thank you


----------



## AugustRED

Please add me when you get the chance - Fremont, Ohio 43420

Breeding NZ's & Californian's

http://deckerfarmsitting.webs.com/doubledeckerrabbits.htm


----------



## XLT

Is the breeder's map still being updated? I put my info in, but it's not showing up on the map.


----------



## Patty0315

Silver Fox
Evans Mills Ny
[email protected]


----------



## Firefly

XLT said:


> Is the breeder's map still being updated? I put my info in, but it's not showing up on the map.


I can't find anyone on the map and searching the posts isn't working well at all; for example, I searched 'zealand' and ONE breeder came up! Is anyone on the map and if so how do we see them?


----------



## katduck

would you remove me from the map please? I was in zip 83651, but I sold all my rabbits and am moving to Florida. Thanks!

Kat


----------



## XLT

try this map...

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,39.331055&z=5

I'm still not on it though...


----------



## Danbo

Could we please be added to the map?
Los Contentos
Pedigreed Silver Fox
St. Louis, Missouri 63043


----------



## Mel-

that map link doesn't work either


----------



## meddac

Please add me. NZW's zip is 30814 Thanks


----------



## tbishop

I was put on this list several years ago. I spent some time away from rabbits but am back breeding and raising a herd of 25. Most of my rabbits are french lops, but I do still have a trio or so (depending on the week) of mini lops. Just thought I'd update. My zip code is now 55752.

Tim


----------



## XLT

pretty sure this thing is defunct at this point.


----------



## lil'farmer

ok well me and Brandkelz are in saint joseph missouri 64503
we have NZW 
Cali + NZW cross 
SF cross w/NZW
SF cross W/ Cali


----------



## CJ

New Zealand Whites
Russellville AR 72802


----------



## secuono

Silver Fox, Californians & mutts out of my Am Chin doe. 
zip-22713


----------



## grandma12703

Purebred NZW
zipcode 65775


----------



## FoxyWench

Pink Fox Farm
Standard And Mini Rex
Finger TN 38334

(planning on adding holland, english and working on mini plush lops as well as meat mixes (rex buck on NZ or Cali does))


----------



## gomer

New guy here. Just joined the forum and just getting started with NZ and Flemish crosses. Will be awhile before I can produce more than we can eat but feel free to add me. Salem Arkansas. I noticed Orphy is also from my little town.


----------



## SarahMelisse

FrÃ¼hlingskabine Micro-Farm
French angoras
Sonora, California
95370


----------



## TAKnight

DeKalb IL 60115
Naperville IL 60540

NZ - white and Black
California
Giant Chinchilla
Cinnamon
Cream D'Argent (silver) 


Normally over 200 rabbits at any given time
unrelated trio's 

knightbeads at a o l . c o m


----------



## nicnmike

OK, so there is someone on the map close to us, but I can't figure out who they are or what they sell, etc. Looking for rwur961615 in FL. 
THanks for your help!


----------



## KrisD

Bellingham, WA 98226

NZW and Flemish Giants some crosses also available.
[email protected]


----------



## DarleneJ

Millington TN 38053
NZ white
[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Firefly

Map frustration! I am considering meat rabbits and would like to visit and discuss raising them with someone who has experience. Anyone in New England, preferably central/western, or the greater Albany area? Thanks.


----------



## tnokie

Portland,Tn
37148
Mini Satins, Harlequin Dutch


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm

Satins & French Lops
Coffeyville, KS


----------



## snowbunny_num33

44864

New Zealand Whites
Yohe Rabbitry


----------



## Creamers

Silver Fox Rabbits

Huntington, WV

Email for Website and facebook info

Blues, Blacks


----------



## bella'srabbitry

I'd like to be added. 

Bella's Rabbitry
Red Mini Rex & New Zealand Reds
48416
(810) 479-4705


----------



## KLKTKR

Gonzales, Texas
New Zealand Blacks and Brokens
Polish Blues and Brokens
More Breeds to come...
Kristofer Knesek, Owner
[email protected]
kristoferknesek.wix.com/theknesekrabbitry


----------



## jaffrid

Aguanga, CA 92536

Standard Rex

Ron
951.722.8270


----------



## arnie

[email protected]
New Zeland Whites & califorinans
24260


----------



## Rick Harvey

I have Califorinans. Have started with some good quality breeders out of show rabbits, but we're raising them for meat and occasionally have some for sale. Focus on quality rabbits. 660-347-5942 Central Mo.


----------



## theemon

this needs updated or deleted, same with the breeders list. thanks


----------



## mrhower

NZ whites
Cal. (soon)
Mini and Holland Lops
Crossbreds

Cody Hower
Lucas Ks


----------



## Harvey_Birdman

I'm in 40823

I have NZ Whites.


----------



## skyviewacres

Skyview Acres - 22602
New Zealands and pedigreed Silver Fox


----------



## Bubbas Boys

We are a small Rabbitry in Central Illinois. Currently raising Holland Lops. 
Smith Brothers Farms
Weldon IL
217-454-2698


----------



## redneckswife

Caraway, Arkansas (near Jonesboro)

New Zealand Reds,Whites,Brokens,Blacks,Harlequin and cross.
English Spot
Lionheads

If anyone can hook me up with an American Sable buck, will carry those also.
Seriously, are there any American Sable bucks in the Arkansas area?


[email protected]


----------



## earthkitty

We are in Kansas, breeding French Lops. We've been producing some really great colors, broken chinchillas and even a couple of REWs.

New litters and photos are always listed and updated on our websites.


----------



## ChuckNora

Nora
B2B Rabbitry
New Zealand Red and Fawn
Will do breeding requests with our approved does and bucks.

Clearwater, Florida 33765

Currently for sale (5/2013):
7 Kits; 5 Red, 2 Fawn
$15 each; $20 with Pedigree


----------



## GraceAlice

Whistling trees rabbitry

Southeast Kansas

Breeding Purebred, pedigreed, sweet, show quality French Lops. 

Lots of babies for sale very frequently, check www.whistlingtreesrabbitry.weebly.com for updated info.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

theemon said:


> this needs updated or deleted, same with the breeders list. thanks


Agreed, although if someone wants to put me down...

Quarteracrehome and Quarteracre Rabbitry
New Zealand Whites and Meat Crosses
Cleveland Ohio, 44121


----------



## redneckswife

Okay...is there something wrong here on my end??? All I see is a blank map of Arkansas on the first post???? I am feeling less tech savy by the minute..lol.

*Northeast Arkansas*
Zip 72419

Currently Breeding:
New Zealands
Netherland Dwarfs
Black Silver Martens
Californians
Meat Crosses


Later this year we will also begin breeding:
Giant Chinchillas
French Lops

Details are on our website
http://www.arkansasdeltarabbitry.com/


----------



## theburlybiker

meat mixes:
1 buck 2 does new zealand-flemish giant crosses
1 doe french lop (possible mix)
Just getting started. Expecting my first litter in 3wks.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Crestwood, KY 40014 (near Louisville)
Colored NZ meat mixes


----------



## feedbunns

Here are some pictures of my new does that I am raising for breeding. And a picture of my new standard Rex buck. He is only 4 months old. The 4 little bunnys together are Flemish Giant X California's They are bunched up in the picture begging me for more treats. Then the 1 little white bunny with her sister peeking from behind are red eyed white standard Rex. 
I do not have any one in my family who want to hear about my rabbits so I am pestering you guys with them.
What is the difference between the breeders list and the breeders map?????
feedbunns


----------



## briesgrams

Thumpers rabbits located in southeast Tennessee Dutch, New Zealand, Netherland and satins meat rabbits


----------



## Farmer2B

Kadis Rabbitry
02459

Purebred Californians
New Zealand White and Silver Fox meat crosses


----------



## wamplercathy

I am looking for breeders of Californian rabbits around Savannah, MO. That will be the North West corner of Missouri. Everything seems to be over 3 hours away. :facepalmo you know of any? I am looking to breed for meat, and am just starting out. Any and all advice is welcome.


----------



## KatieVT

Victory Meat Rabbits
05491

New Zealands and meat crosses

Would love to get a Champagne d'Argent doe and/or a colored (black, red, chestnut) New Zealand buck. Any "bunny" in the New England area with them?


----------



## Millroad

Golden Palominos

80521

[email protected]


----------



## Marinea

BHF Rabbitry

New Zealands (non-white)

Southwest Virginia


----------



## secuono

Sold everything and started anew with a small herd of Rex. 

Standard sized Rex, fully pedigreed, all unrelated, show lines. Red, broken red, castor and broken castor. 
First come, first served. 
Most are raised for my family's dinner table. A rare few might be sold as brood/show stock. No pets available at any time. 
Culpeper County Virginia


----------



## june02bug

I was at 33898.
Now at 28144 and I have American Chinchilla and Standard Rex.

Looking for Tri and Harliquin colored Standard Rex!!


----------



## 4ApplesFarm

We raise Rex and French Lops. We are in zip code 89460.

WE breed for show and meat.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

We raise Champagne D'Argents and blue Americans in southwestern Ohio. 

Most are intended for the table but some could be sold as pets or possibly show. All parents have pedigrees. We are newer to rabbits so don't really know anything about showing yet.


----------



## troy n sarah tx

We raise blue (and possibly some white) American rabbits.

All are pedigreed and will be sold for either meat or show.

I'm in Canyon Lake, Texas.


----------



## AmishCountryRab

We raise white New Zealands for meat and 4-H projects and breeding stock. Right now we have 130 breeding does but are working on adding more.
We are located in Killbuck, Ohio 44637
www.amishcountryrabbits.com
Thanks


----------



## jenspice

We're in Canada V8T 3R8 in Victoria, British Columbia.

We regularly breed our English Angora, Flemish Giant, Standard Rex, Mini Lop and French Lops. Wait lists for the giant breeds only. When we get enough interested we introduce the pairs.

Pets in these breeds are available as well as pedigreed show quality. 

Occasionally we have hybrids of the giants available as well. Right now we have REW English Angora, Standard Rex (breeding age and two different lines) and a litter of Flemish Giant/French Lop that are available right now. Fall we anticipate minilops (tri--two different lines) and dwarf lionheads (blue) in time for Christmas.

Pics often posted on http://www.jentlesoaps.blogspot.com


----------



## KS Homesteader

We're on the KS side of Kansas City.

We raise New Zealand meat rabbits - REW, Black, Red, and Grey.

We sell mostly to backyard breeders.


----------



## Bloom

Ponker Farm
American Chinchilla Rabbits
North Central Arkansas
72542


----------



## ShowMe31

We raise pedigreed Californians. Our rabbits are always noted for good meat and fur quality. Our availability is limited to January-Julyish. We are located just outside of St Louis.

Moscow Mills MO 63362


----------



## sbrandewie

Sarah and Brandon 27249
Creme d'Argents
We currently only have bucks left around 4 months old. Two litters on the way due within the month. Pedigrees always available.


----------



## 1backyardfarm

1Backyard Farm:
Pedigreed
American Chinchilla
Creme d'Argent
Rex - Lynx, Blue and Tri
We also have meat mutts.
Zip code 98580


----------



## radsfarm

Rads Farm 

We raise New Zealand Whites and California's 

We are located in Sapulpa Ok 74066 

Like us on Facebook


----------



## FCLady

Hi
We raise New Zealand Whites with one Calif buck so some meat rabbits may be NZW / Calif cross. None of my four does and 2 bucks are related. I breed them pretty close to the same time so I can provide unrelated breeding pairs/trios whatever.

We are in NE Ohio 44662.


----------



## JinSouthMs

Tick Creek Rabbitry
Sumrall, MS 39482
601-394-8454

Dutch, New Zealand and New Zealand Mix.


----------



## LINDSEY HUNSUCKER

Hangin' Low Lops Rabbitry 
Blanchard, ID 838304
208-651-8661
https://facebook.com/hanginlowlops

Raise Polish, Mini Lops, and Silver Fox/meats. Specializing in Blue Eyed White Mini Lops.


----------



## FCLady

FCLady said:


> Hi
> We raise New Zealand Whites with one Calif buck so some meat rabbits may be NZW / Calif cross. None of my four does and 2 bucks are related. I breed them pretty close to the same time so I can provide unrelated breeding pairs/trios whatever.
> 
> We are in NE Ohio 44662.


We now only have New Zealands - Reds, Agouti and White, not pure bred, meat rabbits.
Brewster, OH 44662


----------



## Mtviking

Sorry didn’t mean to reply but couldn’t figure out how to not reply after my big thumbs hit the reply button


----------



## Mtviking

I’m just getting started I have half rex half satin ready for butcher today but my first litter of full breed satins are due today or tomorrow so if all goes well I will only be raising full breed rabbits from this point I’m not quite ready to sell but I’ll keep you posted when I get things rolling it happens pretty quick with rabbits. I’m in Montana 59601


----------



## secuono

Restarting after 6yr break.
Silver Fox. 
Working on getting Standard Rex, too.
Virginia.


----------



## I_don't_know

Kittikity said:


> Is it just me or is the map empty?


Not just you!


----------



## ladytoysdream

It might help your search if you put your state in the post 
And what breed you are looking for. 
And maybe how far you are willing to travel.


----------

